# Horrible tasting fish!!!



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

So here's what I want to know.... What fish do you like to eat the LEAST! - not your favorite, the one you have tried and never want to eat again

For me - it's king mackerel, too strong and oily


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Bonito


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Tried before and will never eat again?

Jack Crevalle


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Escolar! It actually tastes decent... but there are some... "effects" a bit later.


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

Oh, no! Fresh king cut into chunks and lightly-battered and deep fried in peanut oil is the best. I grew up in the Panhandle and that was our go to fish for bayou cookouts with slaw, baked beans, hush puppies, sweet tea and either homemade ice cream or my Mom's banana puddin'. Wow.

Now, for fish I won't eat. That crap - basa/swai - Mekong Valley area a/k/a
Vietnamese among others catfish. If I read on a menu that a restaurant I am visiting serves it - I leave. It should be banned from the U.S.A.. I think several Southern states already have. Pure crap. Don't eat it. Oh, another one is Tilapia - good if you like eating carp. No thanks! I'd rather gig a flounder or catch a pomp. Too spoiled on eating fresh fish. I'd rather go without than eat some frozen B.S.. Like that commercial you can have a frozen "squished-fish" sandwich or fried shrimp from Popeyes. Although I suspect Popeye's shrimp are not from the U.S. either.  However, that's another story. Now, I do love some fresh Florida-caught shrimp.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

That is a tough damn question! I can't think of any well-prepared and well-cooked fish I haven't liked. I can think of several poorly-prepared and/or poorly-cooked fish that I'd never have again. 

I think it's in the prep and the cooking talent. A properly fried catfish fillet ... awesome. A greasy cold muddy same fillet.... yuck. It's all in the prep and cook. 

Except for that Escolar stuff. A fish that has laxative qualities.... not on my favorites list.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Haha each to his own. I actually like basa better than most other restaurant catfish


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Escolar. Joe Patti was giving it away one day calling it White Tuna. Had me jacked up for days. Bluefish is another one that I cannot stand.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Farm raised....anything


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Gorton's Fish Sticks. Where the sticks actually come from anyway?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Dive1 said:


> Gorton's Fish Sticks. Where the sticks actually come from anyway?


Ahhh memories...throw some gortons in the oven, sprinkle on some cayenne and dunk em in catsup.... sit down and apply for another student loan


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

White trout,second would be ruby red lips


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I've tried salmon, hardtails, jack crevalle and bonito and I absolutely do not like the taste. I can't think of any others offhand that I wouldn't try again (and I've tried salmon over and over again...nope, simply don't like it). I'm not a fan of catfish, but I've never been known to turn 'em down...and I love catchin 'em...so yeah, I eat catfish. Of the fish that I do eat, catfish is at the bottom of the "acceptable" scale.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

TatSoul said:


> White trout,second would be ruby red lips



I don't know what a ruby red lip is but a fresh fried white trout is at the tippy top of my list!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

In the fresh water category it's a toss up between grass carp and mullet caught in fresh water. Yuck !
In the saltwater division it would be bluefish and king mackerel. 
I know that there are nastier fish out there that I haven't eaten " cause I know better " , but out of the ones that I have eaten ,the fish mentioned above are the ones that I don't care to repeat.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Well...*



Dive1 said:


> Gorton's Fish Sticks. Where the sticks actually come from anyway?


What the hell is a Fish Dick? Fish don't have dicks. Chickens don't have fingers. Cheese don't have dicks either.

Fishdicks, cheesedicks, chicken fingers.. not for me.

And buffalos do not have wings.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

king mackerel and mullet


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

GROUPERKING said:


> In the fresh water category it's a toss up between grass carp and mullet caught in fresh water. Yuck !
> In the saltwater division it would be bluefish and king mackerel.
> I know that there are nastier fish out there that I haven't eaten " cause I know better " , but out of the ones that I have eaten ,the fish mentioned above are the ones that I don't care to repeat.


I second the carp!!!

I remember 1 time about 12 years ago my cousins and I went on a outdoors camping trip. We brought little to no food just stuff to snack on really. We thought we would only eat what we caught either by hunting or fishing. well by then end of the first day we became very hungry and all that was caught was a carp. we decided to put it on the fire and eat what we had needless to say but.... nasty spat that stuff right out without taking another bite. One of my cousins decided to use it as bait and shortly after caught a nice 7lb cat that got us through the night... thank God. Lessons learned, don't eat carp, bring food while camping and cooked carp makes good catfish bait


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Texas mullet...holy cow nasty!...only good for bait!...and menhaden soup...could anything be worse?...lol


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Bluefish, couldn't even season and fry it to kill the nasty taste.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Dive1 said:


> Gorton's Fish Sticks. Where the sticks actually come from anyway?


 Did somebody mention fish dicks ... I mean sticks


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Wild caught tilapia is really good. Won't touch farm raised.

Bluegill for me. Ate too many as a kid and didn't like them then, either.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> I don't know what a ruby red lip is but a fresh fried white trout is at the tippy top of my list!!


I agree


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Anything from Red Lobster.


----------



## HaoleByTheSea (Oct 24, 2012)

I would have said king mackerel... my neighbor gave me some when I first moved here. He had frozen it (which I now know as a NO NO). It smelled like stinking garbage as it thawed, would never eat that crap. But, a year or two later, I catch one and my fishing guide buddy said to throw it in my smoker (he had tasted some of my smoked MahiMahi which was a BIG hit in Hawaii). I can tell you, I almost threw the whole batch away 10 times. It wouldn't soak the brine, when it was in the smoker, it looked disgusting. However, once the smoker leached the oils out and it became more like smoked fish... OMG. It was really, really good. I've never even thought about smoked fish in a dip til I moved here. Grew up in Alaska and dad used to smoke salmon all the time. Made some dip out of it, brought it to work and had guys fighting over it!


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Feb 22, 2016)

MaxxT said:


> king mackerel and mullet


You must have eaten mullet that are not from this area, fried mullet is my favorite fish to eat.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

My third Ex-Wife.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

:fishslap: 

Mullet.

I'm of the opinion that this was the fish that the lad had in Matthew 14:13-21. So bad that even the hungry wouldn't eat it.

I've tried to eat mullet several times cooked by different folks, still nasty.


----------



## HarleyMan (Nov 5, 2015)

Anchovies.......Pizza Hut the worst.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Sea-r-cy said:


> :fishslap:
> 
> Mullet.
> 
> ...


Get a mullet sammich from Joey Patties and get back to me.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

I will wager I can easily make fresh king mackerel that I have caught bled out and kept buried in ice from harvest to stove or grill taste so damn good you will slap yo mama! I have an office full of converts that had said the same thing about that terrible king mackerel. They were just terribly sorry it was all gone so fast!! I just do not eat a lot due to mercury. Not tryin' to be disagreeable, just sayin'


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I can't take redbone porgy aka white snapper. I have talked to people that love it and can't tell the difference from mingo or RS... not me.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

One night, The Googan was putting on a fish fry, and according to him, he "accidently" thawed out a bag of crab trap bait and mixed it with the good stuff. Don't know which was more rotten - the fish or The Googan.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Jgatorman said:


> I will wager I can easily make fresh king mackerel that I have caught bled out and kept buried in ice from harvest to stove or grill taste so damn good you will slap yo mama! I have an office full of converts that had said the same thing about that terrible king mackerel. They were just terribly sorry it was all gone so fast!! I just do not eat a lot due to mercury. Not tryin' to be disagreeable, just sayin'


^^^ This ^^^ Proper handling of your catch. Seen so many pics of fish in a ice chest with a 1/2 melted 10lb bag of ice in there. 

And Haole, here's a recipe. 
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/smoke-king-die-step-step-40540/


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Jgatorman said:


> I will wager I can easily make fresh king mackerel that I have caught bled out and kept buried in ice from harvest to stove or grill taste so damn good you will slap yo mama! I have an office full of converts that had said the same thing about that terrible king mackerel. They were just terribly sorry it was all gone so fast!! I just do not eat a lot due to mercury. Not tryin' to be disagreeable, just sayin'


Id take that bet. I've had king just about every way possible. Cooked from a chef to a backyard *******. Fried, grilled, blackened, etc. Bled out and not bled out. You name it I've had it and it the most horrible fish I've eaten. Sayin that if you smoke it and cover it with enough spices and cream cheese to make a dip out of it I'll eat it all day long. Other than that you can have it.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Id take that bet. I've had king just about every way possible. Cooked from a chef to a backyard *******. Fried, grilled, blackened, etc. Bled out and not bled out. You name it I've had it and it the most horrible fish I've eaten. Sayin that if you smoke it and cover it with enough spices and cream cheese to make a dip out of it I'll eat it all day long. Other than that you can have it.


I love smoked King and not in a dip, just the chunks. I gotta give a lot of credit to Stressless for his "how-to" in the recipe section. I altered the brine a bit and a little switch up on the smoking process and I could eat it every day. 

Sometimes I'll take a small king or two, cut the loins into 6" sections, marinate it in Italian dressing for an hour and then wrap those sections with bacon. I'll get the grill hot as hell and throw the little bacon/king logs on there until the bacon is super crispy. I've done this a few times with fish snobs (like myself) present and there isn't an ounce left when I'm done. I'd be lying if I said it isn't better than "good".

Now fried or just about any other way no thanks.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Splittine said:


> Id take that bet. I've had king just about every way possible. Cooked from a chef to a backyard *******. Fried, grilled, blackened, etc. Bled out and not bled out. You name it I've had it and it the most horrible fish I've eaten. Sayin that if you smoke it and cover it with enough spices and cream cheese to make a dip out of it I'll eat it all day long. Other than that you can have it.


Please advise if you have gas or electric at home, I use gas and would love to bring over my cast iron skillet and convert you as well, if not I will throw it on your grill and cook it up, I will be in town on and off on weekends starting in April. I can bring enough over for any other non believers that would like to join! Please advise....always looking to meet other forum members.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> What the hell is a Fish Dick? Fish don't have dicks. Chickens don't have fingers. Cheese don't have dicks either.
> 
> Fishdicks, cheesedicks, chicken fingers.. not for me.
> 
> And buffalos do not have wings.


So if chicken wings come from the chickens wing, and chicken legs come frm a chickens leg, and a chicken breast comes from a chickens breast, where exactly do the chicken nuggets come from???:whistling:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> So if chicken wings come from the chickens wing, and chicken legs come frm a chickens leg, and a chicken breast comes from a chickens breast, where exactly do the chicken nuggets come from???:whistling:


Testicles. The answer you're searching for are chicken testicles.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> So if chicken wings come from the chickens wing, and chicken legs come frm a chickens leg, and a chicken breast comes from a chickens breast, where exactly do the chicken nuggets come from???:whistling:


The same place from where they get the "boneless" wings...the breast and thigh, or wherever there is enough meat to make a chunk.


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

Shark, of all species. I have prepared them all ways, gutted immediately, packed in ice, all the tricks. Taste like ammonia. I have heard mako is great, the only one I have not tried that is popular.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

41 responses on this! Fishing must suck as bad as eating bluefish right now !


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

+50lbs black drum. The texture and the taste was awful and I didn't see the worms early enough....


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I traded a large fresh snapper fillet for a couple of fresh caught crappie. Boy did I get the raw end of that deal. Fried the shit out of them and still couldn't keep them from being mushy. Made white trout texture seem like concrete in comparison.

Outside catfish, freshwater fish just aint for me.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Ramora


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

gator7_5 said:


> I traded a large fresh snapper fillet for a couple of fresh caught crappie. Boy did I get the raw end of that deal. Fried the shit out of them and still couldn't keep them from being mushy. Made white trout texture seem like concrete in comparison.
> 
> Outside catfish, freshwater fish just aint for me.


Crappie are hands down my favorite thing to eat, fresh or salt.

I ate lady fish once. That was terrible. Bull red is gross as well.

There are a lot of fish that people love that I dont really care for. Snapper is good but I aint writing home about it. Redfish is big time over rated to me as well.

Fresh caught spanish fried in zatarans, is way up my list.


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

hsiF deR said:


> Crappie are hands down my favorite thing to eat, fresh or salt.
> 
> I ate lady fish once. That was terrible. Bull red is gross as well.
> 
> ...


 Crappy or Flounder. Haven't had them side by side so can't tell which one I like better.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Amberjack! They are edible, but one of the worst to me.


----------



## Frank D (Jun 14, 2015)

Spotted Sea Trout Yuck, The meat is soft and mushy, has no flavor. That must be the reason worms like to get in them. And they are worse when you freeze them. Haven't kept a sea trout in 20yrs.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Biller48 said:


> Shark, of all species. I have prepared them all ways, gutted immediately, packed in ice, all the tricks. Taste like ammonia. I have heard mako is great, the only one I have not tried that is popular.


Bleed! Bleed! Bleed!!!!! Gutting immediately absolutely will not improve the meat. The ammonia, urea and other waste compounds are in the bloodstream. You have to bleed immediately to remove this. I'll only eat shark that I've caught myself otherwise I know I'm in for a stinky ordeal.

Mako is excellent. Beautiful white steaks.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

It's not a fair comparison to wrap anything in bacon - bacon "would probably" make a turd taste delicious!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> It's not a fair comparison to wrap anything in bacon - bacon will make a turd taste delicious!


Not to be disagreeable, but how exactly would you know this?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jspooney said:


> Not to be disagreeable, but how exactly would you know this?


I see your point - that comment was an exaggeration to illustrate my passion for bacon. I have never eaten a turd - at least not on purpose, although there was the "finger lickin' diaper incident" of 1994 but im saving that for my memoirs.
After some thought I will go back & edit my comment to be more accurate.


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

Chris V said:


> Bleed! Bleed! Bleed!!!!! Gutting immediately absolutely will not improve the meat. The ammonia, urea and other waste compounds are in the bloodstream. You have to bleed immediately to remove this. I'll only eat shark that I've caught myself otherwise I know I'm in for a stinky ordeal.
> 
> Mako is excellent. Beautiful white steaks.


 What's your bleeding method?? On pelagic species I generally rip out on side of gills and let them flop in a tall bucket of water and then on to the ice. Do you cut around the tail base for sharks??


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Biller48 said:


> What's your bleeding method?? On pelagic species I generally rip out on side of gills and let them flop in a tall bucket of water and then on to the ice. Do you cut around the tail base for sharks??


I cut the completely through the gills all the way forward on the fish right where the gill plates almost meet under the lower jaw on kings. Then I just hang em over the side by the tail until they quit bleeding


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

^thats what I do, except they just bleed in the cooler. I'm in a kayak, not hanging a neon sign for the tax man over the side.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Jgatorman said:


> I cut the completely through the gills all the way forward on the fish right where the gill plates almost meet under the lower jaw on kings. Then I just hang em over the side by the tail until they quit bleeding


I cut the tail almost completely off. Leave the shark in the water and let him breathe. If the blood clots, make another cut. Within 10 minutes he'll bleed himself dry. You'll notice the lack of smell when you're cleaning the shark after bleeding. You can always soak in milk or ice cold salt water if you want to as well.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Chris V said:


> Bleed! Bleed! Bleed!!!!! Gutting immediately absolutely will not improve the meat. The ammonia, urea and other waste compounds are in the bloodstream. You have to bleed immediately to remove this. I'll only eat shark that I've caught myself otherwise I know I'm in for a stinky ordeal.
> 
> Mako is excellent. Beautiful white steaks.



I've always heard sharks pee thru their skin. That might be the ammonia taste.
If you don't kill & bleed them out immediately.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Question for all the king haters. How big was the fish? In this case bigger isn't always better.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

When my son was young, he caught a cow ray and was so proud of it that he brought it home. I had no choice but to try and cook it. Worse thing ever!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

reelthrill said:


> When my son was young, he caught a cow ray and was so proud of it that he brought it home. I had no choice but to try and cook it. Worse thing ever!


But at least he fought a good fight. They're not called cows for no reason :thumbsup:


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Red Snapper for sure. I hear they are trying to pass that off as talapia these days.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Can't acquire a taste for Bluefish no matter how differently I cook it. Just too fishy tasting.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Cotton fish.


----------

